# Flow DJ Skulls



## Pacmän__ (11. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,
spiele mit dem gedanken mir nächstes Jahr das Flow DJ skulls zu gönnen wenn ich den eins bekomme. Bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher ob das von der Geometrie her das richtige für mich ist.. Würde mich mal so als funrider bezeichnen das heißt von allem ein bischen.. freeride, kleinere dirts (man entwickelt sich noch), street und auch mal (up und) downhill wenns gerade passt ect.. hatte jahrelang ein 14 zoll specialized mit dem ich sehr glücklich war seit 3 Jahren hab ich noch ein GT in 18zoll und kann es nicht so recht leiden und will auf jeden fall wieder ein kleines rad mit gutem handling. Dachte dabei wie gesagt an das flow dj in L (bin 185cm) mit diabolus ausstattung. was meint ihr dazu ?? Ist das tauglich als fun orientiertes bike zum "rumspringen" ?? als alternative gefällt mir noch das flying circus von cube.. aber cube ist halt kein rocky außerdem hat es ein kürzeres oberrohr..


----------



## Flow.Zero (11. Oktober 2006)

Pacmän schrieb:


> Hallo,
> spiele mit dem gedanken mir nächstes Jahr das Flow DJ skulls zu gönnen wenn ich den eins bekomme. Bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher ob das von der Geometrie her das richtige für mich ist.. Würde mich mal so als funrider bezeichnen das heißt von allem ein bischen.. freeride, kleinere dirts (man entwickelt sich noch), street und auch mal (up und) downhill wenns gerade passt ect.. hatte jahrelang ein 14 zoll specialized mit dem ich sehr glücklich war seit 3 Jahren hab ich noch ein GT in 18zoll und kann es nicht so recht leiden und will auf jeden fall wieder ein kleines rad mit gutem handling. Dachte dabei wie gesagt an das flow dj in L (bin 185cm) mit diabolus ausstattung. was meint ihr dazu ?? Ist das tauglich als fun orientiertes bike zum "rumspringen" ?? als alternative gefällt mir noch das flying circus von cube.. aber cube ist halt kein rocky außerdem hat es ein kürzeres oberrohr..



Hi,
Ich würde sagen zum rumspringen eignet sich das Flow dj auf jeden Fall, aber zum uphillen denke ich eher nicht, da die Geometrie fürs uphillen nicht wirklich gut ist. Ich persönlich denke, der Beschreibung nach, dass es für dich eine gute Wahl ist.
Grüße FZ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ohlenschleyer (11. Oktober 2006)

willst du single speed oder schaltung ?
bei schaltung würde ich das normale flow nehmen
da das dj single speed ausfallenden hat geht auch aber nur ein tip von mir


----------



## Pacmän__ (11. Oktober 2006)

peinlich peinlich.. schnell weg damit


----------



## Pacmän__ (11. Oktober 2006)

Flow.Zero schrieb:


> Hi,
> Ich würde sagen zum rumspringen eignet sich das Flow dj auf jeden Fall, aber zum uphillen denke ich eher nicht, da die Geometrie fürs uphillen nicht wirklich gut ist. Ich persönlich denke, der Beschreibung nach, dass es für dich eine gute Wahl ist.
> Grüße FZ



ja uphillen ist auch das was ich am wenigsten gerne mache   ich glaube auch das das passen könnte.. bekomm schon ein kribbeln im bauch wenn ich an das fertige bike denke


----------



## Pacmän__ (12. Oktober 2006)

So Rahmen heute bestellt und anbezahlt  im größe m hat Bikeaction den jetzt schon auf lager   wollte aber L


----------



## Alesana (21. Oktober 2006)

m is ne perfekte größe, ned zu kurz und ned zu lang,. arg ma schnell meinen grünen killn, will sonen schwarzen mit köpfchen da auf garantie...^^


----------



## Pacmän__ (23. Oktober 2006)

dirtjumpbastian schrieb:


> m is ne perfekte größe, ned zu kurz und ned zu lang,. arg ma schnell meinen grünen killn, will sonen schwarzen mit köpfchen da auf garantie...^^



naja den grünen würd ich auch killn aber nen limited auf garantie   L is schon ok für mich


----------

